# Belt Replacement



## kdn8100 (Jul 20, 2006)

There have been several "about to" posts- but nobody has come back with a result. I have a 98 Altima SE (138K) that is badly in need of having the belts replaced. I can look up the belt costs myself, but I'm not sure how labor/time intensive this will be and what a shop may charge. I'm not all too certain but what a shop might try and jack me around some pricewise, so I intend to have some idea upfront about what this entails in the labor/time department. Thanks in advance for anyone's help. I'm glad to have found this forum, since around here I'm stuck with a bunch of old-time GM junkies who snuffle and scratch their heads upon peering into my engine compartment.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

You likely have 2 belts, 1 for tha ac compressor and 1 serpentine that drives everything 
else. The labor rate now is about $ 75-$80 an hour ? Correct me if I'm wrong. If that is correct I would think a competent shop could do the job within 1--1 1/2 hours hence a little over $ 100 not including the price of the belts. Go with quality belts like Goodyear Gatorback.


----------



## kdn8100 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks, Vandy-1. The time aspect was what I was unsure about. I'm going to call a couple of shops tomorrow and see what they can do.


----------

